# ?? Boosting Sperm, Minimizing Immune Issues, and Losing Weight...What Else???



## DDinCA (Feb 2, 2010)

Would love to hear your thoughts, experience, advice, and tips...please help a desperate woman!

I am 43.  Married to DH since 23.  TTC for 11 years, then stopped.  One natural pg way back in 1998 that was chemical or early miscarriage or something.  Did a few IUIs and Clomid cycles, then did an IVF in 2002 and one more IVF in 2006.  All BFN.  Have PCOS.  High NK cells.  Compound heterozygous for MTHRFR.  Poor Responder.  In first IVF got one egg, which fertilized and gave us a super highly graded embie.  In 2006 got one egg, which fertilized, and gave us a super highly graded embie.  Never had high FSH numbers, always have had a "lush" uterine lining which earned praise for IVF cycles, but which concerned gyn last year so she did a biopsy -- which was fine.  Had ovarian wedge resection in 2000 (does anyone even do those anymore?), and a fibroid removed in 2003.  Other than that, I have no issues!!!  HA HA HA HA HA.

So -- even though I only got one egg each time, and even though I didn't get pg, I did get high quality embies, which seems to say that my eggs were good, even if not numerous?  But regardless, I believe I've decided to do Donor Egg IVF this summer.

So, my questions are:

1) what should I do to maximize odds of healthy pregnancy if I'm not using my own eggs, and lining has not been  an issue?  I believe I will probably have to do heparin, aspirin and intralipids to deal with immunity issues.  I am trying to lose weight given the amount of weight I've gained over the past 12 years due to stress, PCOS, fertility treatments, etc.  When should I stop trying to lose weight to make body at its best?

2) what can I do about DH and his little swimmers?  He has always had a normal amount of volume, but has had below optimal counts/morphology.  In our first IVF they did not do ICSI and his guys fertilized just fine without out.  In 2006 it was standard procedure to do ICSI, so they did.  Again, one egg, perfectly fertilized.  They said his numbers would be too low for IUI success, but okay for ICSCI success.  So question is, what should he eat, what supplements should he take, what can he do to increase quality of sperm?  He is a very active man, does not smoke or drink or work with dangerous chemicals, so that's not an issue.  Should we have his prostate checked before DE?  He is 46 now.  Should he eat a lot of pumpkin seeds, take Fertility Formulas, or what?  And, he gets nervous on the big day and sometimes performance is an issue -- so what can I do to help him?  He's also never been a masturbator, so how might I encourage him to start "practicing" in case I can't help him on the big day?

3) what's your experience with all the immunity treatments and somehow managing to get pregnant?  I read a couple of stories online - -the women ended up going with a surrogate, but was able to use her own eggs.  would I want a surrogate with someone else's eggs and then risk not feeling connected to my child

4) what's your experience with DE in Czech Republic while dealing with immunity issues?  are they on the same page as some other doctors who swear by this?

I know I have a lot of questions.  I tried doing searches for "sperm" and other things, but end up with a lot of random posts.  Please feel free to re-direct me.  But also feel free to tell your story.  I am LISTENING!

Thank you so much.

dd


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

DD - I did DE in the Czech and the attachment to your child/children is no different to if they were genetically related to you 
I guess because you carry the pregnancy and can feel them kicking/moving it's kind of your blood flowing through their veins.

I had Steroids, Aspirin + Oestrogen & Progesterone supplements I also tried Accu as well, although I am not convinced this actually did anything so I stopped it for my FET as my first preg from the Czech ended in Bio chem, 2nd time around I ate/drank what I wanted and 'bingo' I have my twins!

I have heard that Selenium is supposed to increase sperm quality

Good luck with any further tx you have  

xxx


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Hun,

Sorry no one has got back to you, four days to get a reply is unusual butsince our circumstances are identical in many places I'll try and answer your query's as best as i can.

My wife is also 43, just turned and the quality/quantity of eggs is an issue, its age and life i guess, I'm just turned 47 and like yourselves we want to maximise our chances of having a baby, so what can we do, my own belief is that if you have a healthy life style, no smoking, no drinking and eat a healthy balanced diet, don't go over board for seeds and and pumpkin nuts and all of that, just be sensible, its horrible the amount of pressure we're put under and i entirely sympathise with your husband with the performance issues, i think on the day he has to do it just be very supportive and loving, its a sterile environment, maybe he needs some prompts, magazines etc, i have never enjoyed this part, remember the clinic just need one little drop. We have done DE on our last tx and have one more go at this before we become totally broke, also keep trying naturally, read elsewhere is this part it does happen, a weekend away and a bottle of wine or two will some times provide miracles.

Best of luck and hopefully i have not been too general with my answers

Dell Boy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear DD
I don't have experience re most of your questions but our experience was that putting DH on a course of fertility supplements was certainly worthwhile.  Although we were "unexplained" some of his tests were borderline but after taking supplements, his results improved consistently so that we were fine for IVF (as opposed to ICSI).  I can't remember exactly what he took - however, we both followed the "Foresight" programme to begin with after having hair analysis etc and then, in the lead-up to our third (successful) IVF cycle, I bought him the Marilyn Glenville "fertility plus" supplements for men (google her name and you'll find details), which seemed to have the same overall dosages of vits etc as what he had been taking up to then using the Foresight method but in lots less individual tablets per day.  (He was just about rattling with tablets before we switched  ).  Eating a healthy diet high in the nutrients which can help male fertility is also worth considering, in my opinion - Marilyn Glenville's "Natural Solutions to infertility" and Zita West's "Fertility and conception" both have useful info in this respect.  I know some people are a bit cynical about supplements and diet but my view is, they won't do any harm and they might just help.  I certainly think that they helped us.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Pearlie (Jan 9, 2010)

Specialist said 'seleium ace' has been shown to improve sperm quality, and of course zinc can help


----------



## DDinCA (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Deb, Dell Boy, Pearlie, and Ellie.

Hoping for your outcome, Deb!  They are precious!

Ellie, I will look up those references, thanks.


----------



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Well girls, I've put DH on Wellman conception - 3 for price of 2 at Boots if you're in UK - they seem to have all the goodies in them
Good luck
Melonxx


----------



## DDinCA (Feb 2, 2010)

I've got DH on fertility blend for men, and I asked him to give up soy milk until after he gives his deposit.  

I've lost a few pounds and am taking fish oil, plus I bought some food sourced selenium to start about 3 weeks before xfr.

So...hoping these small changes make a difference!

What are the ingredients of Wellman?

dd


----------



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi hon, there are literally about 30, check it out at www.wellman.co.uk, seems very comprehensive
Good luck with all your stuff, have a great day
Melonxx


----------

